
macOS Catalina 10.15 Beta 19A546d update permanently deletes everything in /opt - mzs
https://www.reddit.com/r/MacOS/comments/czari9/psa_new_macos_catalina_1015_beta_19a546d_update/
======
mtmail
Reminds me of a bug in macOS 10.1 (?) which recursively deleted /tmp on
startup. So far so usual. But it also followed mount points in /tmp to other
drives.

